# Anyone know how to Pick a Lock Box?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I have several MFS and Bargain lock boxes around that have been removed when changing locks. They are locked and attached to door knobs and I hate to just throw them away. Does anybody know how to pick them? You tube was not very helpful...:blink:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your e-mail. I'm sending you a list of codes. 

It's not a good idea to post stuff like this in the forum, to be honest. I'm surprised at how lengthy the other thread regarding access got to be without being removed, since this forum is public.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Rhino, I'm having a problem getting into gmail right now. Look for a note from [email protected]. 

That's my miscellaneous mailbox so don't write back to me at that address. I just use it when gmail fails and I need to get something done right away or when gmail has issues sending attachments.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

This query has been posted by a NEW CT "Member"...

NO information concerning a subject as sensitive and possibly damaging as the one at hand, should be divulged.

The earlier thread that was made reference to, the one that was lengthy, did, in NO way, speak of PROPER or PROFESSIONAL methods to defeat a locking device. 

In my PROFESSIONAL LOCKSMITH opinion, the other thread was about "Hacking" ones way through a Locking Control Device. Nothing that the "Average Joe", thief or person of some sense of mechanics, could not have figured out on their own.

Giving out Stock, Common or Proprietary codes to a person who has just recently became a member of CT could be a BAD thing.




AGAIN... Just MY opinion as a former A.L.O.A. member.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Check your e-mail. I'm sending you a list of codes.
> 
> It's not a good idea to post stuff like this in the forum, to be honest. I'm surprised at how lengthy the other thread regarding access got to be without being removed, since this forum is public.
> 
> Linda


Can you re-send this? I just noticed my email address was misspelled on the forum and I have corrected that.
Thanks!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

RhinoMan said:


> I have several MFS and Bargain lock boxes around that have been removed when changing locks. They are locked and attached to door knobs and I hate to just throw them away. Does anybody know how to pick them? You tube was not very helpful...:blink:


You should know all codes by now. Unless it's BAC and safeguard random numericals Or Fannie Mae. Freddie macs hasn't changed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Check your e-mail. I'm sending you a list of codes.
> 
> It's not a good idea to post stuff like this in the forum, to be honest. I'm surprised at how lengthy the other thread regarding access got to be without being removed, since this forum is public.
> 
> Linda


:shifty:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This query has been posted by a NEW CT "Member"...
> 
> NO information concerning a subject as sensitive and possibly damaging as the one at hand, should be divulged.
> 
> ...


Rhino happens to be a friend of mine and has also been working with me for awhile, otherwise I would not send him the list of codes, nor would I even offer.

Rhino........ my internet is acting up and I'm having a difficult time sending e-mails at the moment. Call me when you get home.

Just FYI @ Malco. I am a long-time member of CT and don't need to be chastised. If you've taken any time to read my posts, you'll see that I don't give out key codes or lockbox codes at all. 

BTW. What does A.L.O.A. stand for?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I was NOT "chastising" you in any sense of the term. What was not clear to me is that he is your friend. This fact of Friendship NEGATES my post concerning THIS situation... COMPLETELY.

I took it at "Face Value". An apparent Noobie to a place WE call Home who was asking sensitive questions. 

I apologize if my post sounded convicting or condescending. 



As for A.L.O.A., Associated Locksmiths of America. I am a fairly proficient "defeater" of Control Devices, have YEARS of experience and knowledge of said Trade. I MAY be a bit "protective" of what it is that I know how to do and in turn, may sound a bit imperious.

Apology presented. I only hope that you understand what it was that I was protecting. NOT "Traded Secrets", but your LIABILITY and C.Y.A. stuffs!

AND... I am sure that you can also understand what "thanothano44" was saying in his post.


Respectfully, 


MALCO


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying your previous comment. I appreciate that and I appreciate the CYA. 

I can understand protecting "trade secrets". We've had a few new members post key codes and lockbox codes. One of us will always make sure the codes are removed from the posts. It's not something any of us want to see in here for a number of reasons.:no:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I've got a dozen or more here. I get them off the knobs with a quick whack with the handle of a screw driver on the side of the box. They come right off. As far as opening them i have about 4 dozen codes and i let my kids try em and give them a buck for every one opened......


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Check your e-mail. I'm sending you a list of codes.
> 
> It's not a good idea to post stuff like this in the forum, to be honest. I'm surprised at how lengthy the other thread regarding access got to be without being removed, since this forum is public.
> 
> Linda


I'll take that Linda, I have the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

put the lockbox to your ear, turn the farthest right wheel first till you hear it click. Go from right to left and you can here each distintive click and you will open it. 

No problem. I've got several guys who can open any lockbox if they can get it to thier ear. I can get most. I think my hearing is not as good as it used to be from all these phone calls and cell phones!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought my lock opening device several years ago.

It is bright in color & not easily misplaced.:thumbsup:

Works on most locks where I can get to the shackle.:whistling


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> put the lockbox to your ear, turn the farthest right wheel first till you hear it click. Go from right to left and you can here each distintive click and you will open it.
> 
> No problem. I've got several guys who can open any lockbox if they can get it to thier ear. I can get most. I think my hearing is not as good as it used to be from all these phone calls and cell phones!



This post is a PERFECT example of what I originally was contesting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

griz said:


> I bought my lock opening device several years ago.
> 
> It is bright in color & not easily misplaced.:thumbsup:
> 
> Works on most locks where I can get to the shackle.:whistling


As long as they have long enough handles, a properly constructed pivot joint and a good jaw... NOTHING besides ability to chomp will stand in your way!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This post is a PERFECT example of what I originally was contesting.


What a perfect example of not having good enough hearing? 

That should be under the line item "The Surgeon General has issued a warning that cell phone usage may hamper your ability to open a lockbox by listening to the tumblers" :clap::laughing::laughing:


----------

